# programmer des raccourcis clavier ?



## toutif (26 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

comment paramétrer des raccourcis clavier ou les touches de fonction pour, par exemple, lorsque je tape sur F1 (ou autre raccourci), ça m'affiche (quel que soit le document ou le formulaire ou l'application), mon adresse mail, ou mon adresse, ou un mot de passe, etc. Je suis passé par préférences système/clavier /raccourcis clavier de l'application/toutes les applications, mais ça ne marche pas ! quand je suis un formulaire web et que je tape les raccourcis que j'ai créés, il ne s'affiche aucun des textes que j'ai paramétrés. Pourtant, au boulot, sur un clavier PC, ça fonctionne ! Cette possibilité n'existerait-elle pas sur mac ?


----------



## Clarusad (26 Septembre 2009)

Il existe plein de soft pour ça ; entre-autres Butler, QuickSilver, Function Key Mapper...


----------



## toutif (26 Septembre 2009)

en fait aucun de ses softs ne fonctionnent pour ce que je veux faire. Ces softs permettent de commander des actions ou de lancer des applications, mais ne permettent pas du "remplissage automatique". En fait, ce que je cherche, c'est la possibilité, en appuyant sur une seule touche (de fonction) ou une combinaison de 2 ou 3 touches, de voir s'inscrire mon adresse mail en entier plutôt que d'avoir à la taper à chaque fois que je suis sur un formulaire web qui me demande de rentrer mon adresse mail par exemple. Même chose avec mon adresse postale, etc...


----------



## Clarusad (26 Septembre 2009)

Si c'est le même formulaire à chaque fois, alors un AppleScript fera l'affaire.


----------



## Erravid (27 Septembre 2009)

[Propagande On]

Si c'est pour le web uniquement, Opera fait ça très bien (avec en plus de ça, son système de notes intégrées qui permet d'accéder facilement avec un clic droit à ce qu'on aura pris le soin de noter).

[Propagande Off]


Si c'est pour tout type de documents, j'ai déjà vu ce genre d'applications (pour éviter d'avoir à retaper toujours les mêmes phrases) en promo dans des bundles, mais ça ne m'a jamais intéressé donc je n'ai pas retenu les noms.
Je cherche ça, si je tombe dessus, je posterai !


--EDIT

Typinator :
http://www.ergonis.com/products/typinator/


----------



## Rez2a (27 Septembre 2009)

Tu es sous Snow Leopard ?
Je me demande si le remplacement de texte (Préf Système -> Langue et Texte -> Texte) ne te conviendrait pas.
Pour info, c'est ce qui consiste par exemple à écrire un © lorsque tu tapes (c), ou ½ lorsque tu écris 1/2 etc.
Peut-être que tu pourrais te mettre un remplacement qui afficherait ton adresse mail lorsque tu écris 'monMail' et ainsi de suite.


----------



## toutif (27 Septembre 2009)

ça y'est, j'ai trouvé THE solution : typinator ! Simple, rapide, efficace, valable quelle que soit l'application utilisée, et gratuit !
Extrait du guide l'utilisateur (en français, qui plus est !) : "Typinator est une application simple qui vous permet de saisir des phrases ou dinsérer des images en toute rapidité dans des documents. La configuration est simple : il vous suffit de définir des abréviations de texte ou dimage et leur expansion. À chaque saisie de ces abréviations dans nimporte quelle application, Typinator insérera lexpansion correspondante."
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Dead head (8 Octobre 2009)

Les Préférences Système Langue et texte (onglet texte) sont plutôt frustrantes. En effet, selon l'Aide Mac cela ne permet le remplacement automatique de texte que dans certains logiciels (TextEdit, iChat et iMovie). Si vous utilisez Pages, ça ne fonctionne pas ; idem pour Mail (c'est un comble !), Safari, etc.

Autrefois, j'utilisais Mactylo (version française de TypeIt4me), et ça me convenait très bien.

Macstyle a fait *une page intéressante* sur ce sujet, en présentant quelques solutions de remplacement automatique de texte pour Mac.


----------

